
Oracle staff say Larry Ellison's fundraiser for Trump is against 'company ethics - based2
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/02/15/ellisons_trump_fundraiser/
======
notlukesky
Oracle and ethics. Wonder what those same employees feel about the
litigiousness of Oracle even to its own customers.

